# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Liikennevaloissa seisominen hidastaa raitiovaunujen kulkua

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## j-lu

Ensin nauroin yllättävälle tutkimustulokselle.

Sitten avasin linkin ja nauroin tutkimuksen nimelle.

"Raitioliikenteen viivetutkimus 2017"

Itsestäänselvyyksien tutkimista kymmenen vuotta myöhässä. Voin vain kuvitella kuinka turhauttavaa HSL.n kaltaisessa ketterässä organisaatiossa on työskennellä. Jos siis yrittää saada jtn aikaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Noin ensilukemalta voisi olla samaa mieltä, mutta ajattele asiaa näin:

Virkamiehistössä on yleisesti tiedettyä, että ratikat ovat liian hitaita ja että valoetuudet ovat surkeita. Asian korjaaminen vaatii kuitenkin rahaa (oikeasti ei vaadi vaan se tuottaa rahaa, mutta alkuinvestointi pitää kuitenkin tehdä ja ne menot ja tuototkaan eivät kohdistu samaan virastoon). Poliitikot istuvat rahakirstun päällä, mutta eivät noin lähtökohtaisesti ymmärrä mistään mitään.

Jotta virkamies saa sieltä kirstusta rahaa, täytyy perustella poliitikoille, mihin sitä tarvitaan ja mitä seurauksia siitä rahankäytöstä on. Perusteluja varten on hyvä olla jotain kättä pidempää.

Näin ajatellen tuo viivetutkimus on ihan järkevä, varsinkin parin vuoden ja toivon mukaan erilaisten toimenpiteiden toteuttamisen jälkeen.

----------


## petteri

> Virkamiehistössä on yleisesti tiedettyä, että ratikat ovat liian hitaita ja että valoetuudet ovat surkeita. Asian korjaaminen vaatii kuitenkin rahaa (oikeasti ei vaadi vaan se tuottaa rahaa, mutta alkuinvestointi pitää kuitenkin tehdä ja ne menot ja tuototkaan eivät kohdistu samaan virastoon). Poliitikot istuvat rahakirstun päällä, mutta eivät noin lähtökohtaisesti ymmärrä mistään mitään.


Ei ole mitenkään kirkossa kuulutettu fakta, että katutasoisen raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen on aina ja joka paikassa kokonaistaloudellisesti kannattavaa. Se nimittäin käytännössä tarkoittaa muun liikenteen hidastamista ja usein myös väylien läpäisykyvyn heikentämistä. Tämä hidastus ja heikennys koskee niin kävelijöitä, pyöräilijöitä, busseja kuin autojakin. 

Jotta voidaan tehdä edes jossain määrin järjellisiä päätöksiä, myös muun liikenteen hidastamisen vaikutukset pitää arvioida. Kannattaa huomioida, että ratikat seisovat esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla tai Mannerheimintiellä ja monessa muussakin vilkkaassa ylityspaikassa lliikennevaloissa, koska valtavien jalankulkuvirtojen hyvä pääsy väylän yli ja ylitysten turvallisuus on priorisoitu raitioliikenteen nopeuden edelle. 

Priorisoinnissa on iso päätös, esimerkiksi onko jalankulku vai raitioliikenne etusijalla milläkin alueella.

----------


## Petsku.

> Priorisoinnissa on iso päätös, esimerkiksi onko jalankulku vai raitioliikenne etusijalla milläkin alueella.


Ehdottomasti pitää tutkia mitä vaikutuksia raitioliikenteen valoetuuksien priorisoinnilla on jalankulkijoiden matka-aikoihin, mutta tämä tuskin on suuri ongelma. Nimittäin jalankulkijoiden matka-ajan lisääntyminen toisinaan muutamalla kymmenellä sekunnilla ei tuota mitään ongelmaa, koska jalankulkijat harvemmin ovat sekuntiaikataululla liikenteessä ja jos ovat niin: pitkillä matkoilla matka-ajan saa kurottua kävelemällä nopeammin ja lyhyillä matkoilla viime kädessä hölkkäämällä, joskin lyhyillä matkoilla pelivaraa varmaankin on suhteellisesti enemmän kuin pidemmillä matkoilla, joissa matka-aika on paremmin ennustettavissa.

Voihan tietysti olla, että jalankulkijoiden matka-ajan lisääntymisestä ollaan huolissaan siksi, että kokonaisuuden kannalta suhteellisen mitättömän ongelman huomioon ottaminen todennäköisesti ottaisi samalla huomioon myös autoilijoiden edun.

----------


## petteri

> Ehdottomasti pitää tutkia mitä vaikutuksia raitioliikenteen valoetuuksien priorisoinnilla on jalankulkijoiden matka-aikoihin, mutta tämä tuskin on suuri ongelma. Nimittäin jalankulkijoiden matka-ajan lisääntyminen toisinaan muutamalla kymmenellä sekunnilla ei tuota mitään ongelmaa, koska jalankulkijat harvemmin ovat sekuntiaikataululla liikenteessä ja jos ovat niin: pitkillä matkoilla matka-ajan saa kurottua kävelemällä nopeammin ja lyhyillä matkoilla viime kädessä hölkkäämällä, joskin lyhyillä matkoilla pelivaraa varmaankin on suhteellisesti enemmän kuin pidemmillä matkoilla, joissa matka-aika on paremmin ennustettavissa.


Jos kävelijät eivät ole sekuntiaikataululla liikenteessä, silloin ei varmaan julkisella liikenteellä kulkijoillakaan ole yleensä sen kiireempi. Kävelijät näet usein vaihtavat erilaisiin julkisiin kulkuvälineisiin. Mistä ihmeestä tulee ajatus, että raitioliikenteen nopeus on kaikkialla itsestäänselvästi kävelyn ja kaiken muun liikenteen sujuvuutta tärkeämpää? Onko ratikka todella liikenteen ylin muoto, jonka pillin mukaan ja ehdoilla kaikki muu liikenne rakennetaan, joka paikassa?

----------


## 339-DF

Minkälaiset kulut veronmaksajille tulee siitä, että ratikkamatka kestää 2 min pidempään? Entä siitä, että kävelymatka kestää 2 min pidempään?

----------


## petteri

> Minkälaiset kulut veronmaksajille tulee siitä, että ratikkamatka kestää 2 min pidempään? Entä siitä, että kävelymatka kestää 2 min pidempään?


Tässä on kyse lukumääristä ja ajan arvostuksesta. Kuinka paljon on hidastuvia kävely- ja muita matkoja ja kuinka paljon nopeutuvia ratikkamatkoja. Lisäksi on myös yleisesti kyse jalankulkijoiden liikkumisympäristöstä eli kuinka vaikeaa tai helppoa on päästä kaduista yli.

Jos ollaan esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla, sen ylittää nykyään kävellen arviolta ehkä 200 000 - 300 000 henkeä päivässä, joltain varmaan löytyy tarkempia lukuja. Tuo luku on moninkertaisesti enemmän kuin raitioliikenteessä on tuolla kohdalla matkustajia. Vähän samankaltainen tilanne on Mannerheimintiellä. Se, että tuollaisista väylistä pääsevät kävelijät erittäin sujuvasti ja turvallisesti yli vaikuttaa ihan merkittävästi myös joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatka-aikoihin kävelyn osalta. 

Varsinaisilla ratikan liikennöintikustannusten muutoksilla ei kyllä ole paljonkaan merkitystä.

----------


## 339-DF

Koska et vastannut kysymykseeni, vastaan sinulle itse.

Viiveitä pienentämällä ja säännöllisyyttä lisäämällä saataisiin tutkimuksen mukaan liikennöintikustannuksia pienennettyä noin 67 miljoonaa euroa vuosittain. Summa kannattaa suhteuttaa raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten kokonaismäärään, joka on noin 51 miljoonaa euroa vuosittain.

Kävelyn viiveitä pienentämällä saataisiin säästöä 0 euroa.

----------


## petteri

Ikävää, että ratikkafanaatikkojen kaupungissa ei näytä olevan tilaa mukavalle kävelylle, ei toimivalle autoilulle, ei paljon millekään muulle kuin ratikoille. Ideaalisessa ratikkakaupungissa ihmislaumat sekä auto- ja bussijonot odottavat pitkään katujen varsilla, kunnes pikaratikka suvaitsee kadun ylityksen

Muutama milli liikennöinti kustannuksissa toki säästetään, kun kevyttä liikennettä kuritetaan.

----------


## 8.6

Voitaisiin nyt edes aloittaa helpoimmista paikoista. Esimerkiksi seiska seisoo yleensä yli minuutin Kyllikinportin ja Pasilankadun risteyksessä, vaikka muuta liikennettä ei olisi missään. Risteys ei ole muutenkaan äärimmäisen vilkas, joten nollaviipeet saataisiin toteutettua helposti. Tosin se edellyttäisi liikennevalojen asennusta, koska risteyksessä ei ole omia valoja raitioliikenteelle.

----------


## Melamies

> Voitaisiin nyt edes aloittaa helpoimmista paikoista. Esimerkiksi seiska seisoo yleensä yli minuutin Kyllikinportin ja Pasilankadun risteyksessä, vaikka muuta liikennettä ei olisi missään. Risteys ei ole muutenkaan äärimmäisen vilkas, joten nollaviipeet saataisiin toteutettua helposti. Tosin se edellyttäisi liikennevalojen asennusta, koska risteyksessä ei ole omia valoja raitioliikenteelle.


Käytit varmaan viipe-sanaa huumorimielessä.    http://www.viipe.fi/ 

Kaikki liikennemuodot seisovat tarpeettomasti typerästi toteutetuissa liikennevaloissa. Aina sama laulu, ei ole rahaa tehdä parempia valoja. Olisipa rahaa edes alkeellisiin parannuksiin karsimalla pahimmat typeryydet pois. Esim  hiljaisina aikoina täysin vääriä kiertoaikoja ja  huipputyperiä toteutuksia, kukaan ei mene minnekkään ja sitten kun vihreän valon suunnasta loputakin joku tulee, valo vaihtuu punaiseksi hänen nenän edestään jne. Hiljaisena aikana voisi myös kytkeä nykyistä enemmän valoja kokonaan pois.

----------


## SD202

> Kaikki liikennemuodot seisovat tarpeettomasti typerästi toteutetuissa liikennevaloissa. Aina sama laulu, ei ole rahaa tehdä parempia valoja. Olisipa rahaa edes alkeellisiin parannuksiin karsimalla pahimmat typeryydet pois. Esim  hiljaisina aikoina täysin vääriä kiertoaikoja ja  huipputyperiä toteutuksia, kukaan ei mene minnekkään ja sitten kun vihreän valon suunnasta loputakin joku tulee, valo vaihtuu punaiseksi hänen nenän edestään jne. Hiljaisena aikana voisi myös kytkeä nykyistä enemmän valoja kokonaan pois.


Minulle ei ole auennut Vantaalla sijaitsevan Koivukylänväylän ja Trukkikujan risteyksen liikennevalojen logiikka. Valtaosa risteyksen liikenteestä kulkee Koivukylänväylän suuntaisesti eli suoraan ajaville voisi olla jatkuva vihreä - Trukkikujan liikenne on hyvinkin satunnaista etenkin iltaisin, öisin ja viikonloppuisin. Sitten kun Trukkikujalta on tulossa tai sinne on menossa liikennettä, valot voisivat vaihtua tarpeen mukaan. Nykysysteemillä tuossa risteyksessä tulee aivan turhaa jarruttelua ja kiihdyttelyä, kun suoraan kulkevalle liikenteelle saattaa palaa punainen valo. Suoraan kulkevalle liikenteelle vaihtuu vihreä valo vasta, kun tunnistin reagoi. Kyseessä siis tämä risteys, Trukkikujalla on käytännössä vain yksi teollisuuskiinteistö:
https://goo.gl/maps/FDB2zaQfJL92

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käytit (viitataan käyttäjän 8.6 viestiin) varmaan viipe-sanaa huumorimielessä.    http://www.viipe.fi/


Huumori ja huumorimieli ovat hyviä asioita. 8.6:n soveltama asteenvaihtelullinen taivutus sanasta viive ei missään nimessä ole virheellinen. Viive-sanaa voi taivuttaa sekä astevaihtelulla että ilman sitä. Tästä asiasta on tarkempaa tietoa mm. Kielitoimiston ohjepankissa.

----------


## hylje

Jalankulku ei juurikaan hidastu, vaikka ratikoita pitäisi yksiselitteisesti väistää kaikissa tilanteissa. Ratikoita on ylipäätään mahdollista tavata harvoissa paikoissa ja niissäkin se sattuu paikalle harvoin. Ei ratikoita ole ongelmaksi asti edes Kaivokadulla, maailman hitainkin kulkija ehtii sen kuutisen metriä leveän ratikkaradan ylitse niissä minuutteja kestävissä aikaikkunoissa ratikoiden tulemisen väleillä. Ruuhka-aikaan.

Liikennevalot ovat olemassa sekä henkilöautojen takia ja henkilöautoja varten. Ilman henkilöautoja olisi äärimmäisen vaikeaa saada aikaan niin hankalia liikennevirtoja, ettei niitä voisi ylittää sujuvasti. Ehkä polkupyörillä se olisi ylipäätään mahdollista tehdä.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ratikoita ole ongelmaksi asti edes Kaivokadulla, maailman hitainkin kulkija ehtii sen kuutisen metriä leveän ratikkaradan ylitse niissä minuutteja kestävissä aikaikkunoissa ratikoiden tulemisen väleillä. Ruuhka-aikaan.


Kaivokadulla kulkee molempiin suuntiin ruuhka-aikaan yhteensä 50-55 ratikkaa tunnissa. Lisäksi Kaivokadulla on monta suojatietä lyhyellä matkalla. Nyt joukkoliikennefoorumilla saadaan minuutteja kestäviä aika-ikkunoita ratikoiden kulkemisen väleillä. Olen aina ihmetellyt, millainen liikenteen realiteettien taju ja laskutaito pahimmilla ratikkafanaatikoilla on. Jokainen voi nyt tutustua siihen Kaivokadulla ruuhka-aikaan ja sovittaa yllä mainostettuja minuutteja  kestäviä aikaikkunoita viiveettömästi kulkevien ratikoiden väliin Kaivokadun jokaiselle suojatielle.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuinka monta sekuntia yhdeltä raitiovaunulta menee yhden suojatien ylitykseen? Entä kuinka monta 50:lta vaunulta? Tällä kertaa saat laskea ihan itse, en tule avuksi.

Miksi et Petteri ole KSV:ssä töissä? Siellä voisit paremmin koettaa edistää itsellesi tärkeitä asioita. Kyllä sieltä ainakin yksi sinun tavallasi ajatteleva liikennesuunnittelijakin vielä löytyy. Varmaan muitakin.

----------


## petteri

> Kuinka monta sekuntia yhdeltä raitiovaunulta menee yhden suojatien ylitykseen? Entä kuinka monta 50:lta vaunulta? Tällä kertaa saat laskea ihan itse, en tule avuksi.


Yhdeltä vaunulta ei yksittäisen suojatien ylittämiseen mene kuin kovin pitkään,  kymmenkunta sekuntia. Kyse on kuitenkin siitä, että radabn ylittäviä suojateitä on esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla hyvin tiheässä, reilun sadan metrin välein ja jos raitiovaunujen ei tarvitse pysähtyä missään valoissa, jalankulkijoiden odotusajoista tulee aivan sietämättömiä ja hyvin satunnaisia.

Kadusta tulisi myös vielä nykyistäkin vaarallisempi, kun jalankulkijat eivät kiltisti jonottaisi pitkiä aikoja, vaan puikkelehtisivat nykyistä kovempaa kulkevien ratikoiden välistä, Kun kyse on valtavasta määrästä ihmisiä, riskit ja odotusajat kasvavat merkittävästi

Toki se on tullut hyvin selväksi ratikkamiehille, jalankulkijoilla, busseilla, autoilla tai pyörillä ei ole heille juuri mitään arvoa. Ainoa tärkeä asia heille liikenteessä on, että ratikat eivät pysähtele missään, ihan sama kuinka vaikeaa ikävää, hankalaa, vaarallista muiden on liikkua. Ratikka ensin, piste.  Kaikki muut saavat odotella. 

Kaupunki ei tarvitse yhden liikennemuodon, ratikoiden, diktatuuria, vaan kaupunki toimii paljon paremmin, kun voidaan liikkua monipuolisesti. Lisäksi kävelyn pitää olla korkean kävelyvolyymin alueilla ratikkaliikenteen yläpuolella eli ratikkaradat pitää olla sujuva ylittää. Pikaratikka vaatii toimiakseen hyvällä nopeudelle aika täydelliset olot ja käytännössä vilkkailla alueilla kaiken muun liikenteen kurjistamista. Hiljaisilla alueilla ja hiljaisemmissa risteyksisä on toki merkittävästi ratikoiden nopeutusmahdollisuuksia, mutta vilkkaimmilla on reiteillä on hyvin paljon muutakin liikennettä kuin vain ratikat.

Nykyinen Helsingin ratikkaliikenne on toki välillä vähän hidasta ja pysähtelevää, mutta huomioi hyvin erilaiset tarpeet.

----------


## tlajunen

> Yhdeltä vaunulta ei yksittäisen suojatien ylittämiseen mene kuin kovin pitkään,  kymmenkunta sekuntia.


Miten laskit tuon "kymmenkunta sekuntia"? Itse laskeskelin myös, ja sain tyypillisillä kaivokadun nopeuksilla paljon lyhyemmän ajan. Mutta sinun tehtävä on esittää laskussa käyttämäsi lähtöarvot ensin.

----------


## petteri

> Miten laskit tuon "kymmenkunta sekuntia"? Itse laskeskelin myös, ja sain tyypillisillä kaivokadun nopeuksilla paljon lyhyemmän ajan. Mutta sinun tehtävä on esittää laskussa käyttämäsi lähtöarvot ensin.


Ratikka lähtee Kaivokadun pysäkiltä ja sen kiihtyvyys on 0,8 m/s2. Ratikka on 40 metrin päässä (Artic ratikka pituus 30 m + matka pysäkiltä suojatien alkuun + likimääräinen suojatien pituus) eli sen perä ohittaa suojatien 10 sekunnin kuluttua.

Kymmenkunta sekuntia on tyypillinen aika, jossa paikalta lähtevä ratikka ohittaa edessä olevan suojatien. 

Jos ratikka jo valmiiksi liikkuu, se toki ohittaa suojatien vähän nopeammin, mutta käytännössä pelivaraa (varoaikaa) vaaditaan enemmän kuin paikalta lähdettäessä, ettei tule ruumiita. Kaivokadulla tyypillisellä 25 km/h nopeudella varsinaiseen suojatien (ratikan pituus + suojatie 37 m) ylitykseen kuluu noin kuusi sekuntia. Tässä tilanteessa kuitenkin tarvitaan merkittävästi varoaikaa ennen suojatien ylitystä. Esimerkiksi 25 km/h nopeudesta ratikan pysäyttäminen 1 m/s2 hidastuvuudella vie noin 6,5 sekuntia.

----------


## Melamies

> Lisäksi kävelyn pitää olla korkean kävelyvolyymin alueilla ratikkaliikenteen yläpuolella eli ratikkaradat pitää olla sujuva ylittää.


Kaivokadulle voitaisiin todellakin lisätä yksi taso pelkästään urpojen jalankulkijoiden käyttöön. Siellä ei olisi mitään tolppia, joita päin he kuitenkin kävelisivät ja pintamateriaali voisi olla kumirouhetta, jolle kaatuilu olisi miellyttävämpää. :Cool:

----------


## hylje

> Kaivokadulla kulkee molempiin suuntiin ruuhka-aikaan yhteensä 50-55 ratikkaa tunnissa. Lisäksi Kaivokadulla on monta suojatietä lyhyellä matkalla. Nyt joukkoliikennefoorumilla saadaan minuutteja kestäviä aika-ikkunoita ratikoiden kulkemisen väleillä. Olen aina ihmetellyt, millainen liikenteen realiteettien taju ja laskutaito pahimmilla ratikkafanaatikoilla on. Jokainen voi nyt tutustua siihen Kaivokadulla ruuhka-aikaan ja sovittaa yllä mainostettuja minuutteja  kestäviä aikaikkunoita viiveettömästi kulkevien ratikoiden väliin Kaivokadun jokaiselle suojatielle.


En nyt oikein ymmärrä, miten 50-55 ratikkaa tunnissa kumoaisi väitteeni. Tuo on jo yli minuutin väli per juna, jos niitä tulisi absoluuttisen tasavälisesti. Mutta tosiasiassa ne eivät tule tasavälein, joten siellä on väleissä minuuttien taukoja.

----------


## pehkonen

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä, miten 50-55 ratikkaa tunnissa kumoaisi väitteeni. Tuo on jo yli minuutin väli per juna, jos niitä tulisi absoluuttisen tasavälisesti. Mutta tosiasiassa ne eivät tule tasavälein, joten siellä on väleissä minuuttien taukoja.


Tarkasti sanoen yksi raitiovaunu 65 -72 sekunnin välein. Tuosta sitten pois liikennevalojen turva/varoajat (n. 10 sekunttia / per valo -> n. 20 sekunttia kokonaisuutena), niin aikas nopeita saavat rollaattorimummot olla, vihreää jalankulkuvaloaikaa jää n. 30 - 50 sekunttia kahden raiteen ylitykseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> 50-55 ratikkaa tunnissa kumoaisi väitteeni


Tässäpä nyt vasta hokasin, ettei niitä vaunuja ole nykyisin kuin 40 tunnissa plus femma päälle silloin kun sattuu kulkemaan (toiseen suuntaan).

----------


## iiko

> Kadusta tulisi myös vielä nykyistäkin vaarallisempi, kun jalankulkijat eivät kiltisti jonottaisi pitkiä aikoja, vaan puikkelehtisivat nykyistä kovempaa kulkevien ratikoiden välistä, Kun kyse on valtavasta määrästä ihmisiä, riskit ja odotusajat kasvavat merkittävästi
> 
> Toki se on tullut hyvin selväksi ratikkamiehille, jalankulkijoilla, busseilla, autoilla tai pyörillä ei ole heille juuri mitään arvoa. Ainoa tärkeä asia heille liikenteessä on, että ratikat eivät pysähtele missään, ihan sama kuinka vaikeaa ikävää, hankalaa, vaarallista muiden on liikkua. Ratikka ensin, piste.  Kaikki muut saavat odotella.


Kaivokadulla varsinkin raitiovaunukaistoilla nykyisilläkään liikennevaloilla ei tee mitään jalankulkijoiden kannalta, koska heille tuntuu palavan koko ajan vihreä, ainakin heidän mielestään. Kun tuo paikka on päivittäisen työmatkani varrella, niin kyllä rautatieaseman kohdalla saa ratikkakuski aika usein torvea soittaa, että saisi edes omalla vihreällään ajaa pysäkille taikka pysäkiltä.

Toisaalta toimiva valoetuus ei vaatisi raitiovaunukaistalla kuin raitiovaunun tunnistamisen, jalankulkuvalot hetkeksi punaiselle, vaunu pysähtymättä läpi valoista ja jalankulkija jatkaa taas iloisena matkaa eteenpäin. Jokainen voi miettiä mielessään, kuinka monen raitiovaunukiskon ylitse vaikkapa junalta tuleva jalankulkija joutuu menemään ennenkuin pääsee kohteenseensa. Ei niitä taida kovin montaa olla.

----------

